# Recognition of a Filipino Citizen



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I was reading the RAO News Section 1 put out by the RAO in Angeles City and noticed this paragraph:

RECOGNITION OF A FILIPINO CITIZEN: SOMETIME REFERRED TO AS A CERTIFICATE OF RECOGNITION… AMERICAN CITIZENS THAT HAVE CHILDREN BORN IN THE PHILIPPINES TO A FILIPINO MOTHER MUST OBTAIN A CONSULAR REPORT OF BIRTH ABROAD PLUS A U.S. PASSPORT-REF U.S. EMBASSY, MANILA WEB Home | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines. ONCE YOU RECEIVE BOTH DOCUMENTS YOU SHOULD VISIT PHILIPPINE IMMIGRATION MANILA AND OBTAIN RECOGNITION CERTIFICATE. BELIEVE THE COST IS AROUND P12K. . . THIS CERTIFICATE WILL SERVE AS FILIPINO CITIZENSHIP FOR THE PURPOSE OF GOING TO SCHOOL, ENTRY/EXIT FROM THE PHILIPPINE/OTHER. . . OBTAINING THIS RECOGNITION CERTIFICATE AS SOON AS THE CHILD RECEIVES U.S. CITIZENSHIP WILL SAVE YOU A LOT OF PESOS LATER.

Is this "Recognition of a Filipino Citizen" needed if our kids already have a Philippines Passport? I would think (dangerous, I know) if I went to enroll my kids in a school in the Philippines and they ask if the kids are Filipino, a Philippines Passport would prove that. Is this for kids who dont have a Philippines Passport?

Thanks!


----------

